# knife safety for kids.



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't believe I'm having so much trouble finding a decent booklet and poster/chart for knife safety. Does anyone have a chart they can scan and post or a link to get same? I bought my grandson his first pocket knife for his birthday this weekend and wanted to have a chart or poster to put up in his room. Thanks in advance, I'm thinking I may end up making my own.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I learned my knife safety from my Grandfather, Dad and Scouts. Great to hear you are teaching him. Hope some of this stuff I found helps.

Boy Scout Troop 780 - Knife, Ax, and Saw Safety Skills

https://meritbadge.org/wiki/index.php/Whittling_Chip

https://www.scoutstuff.org/media/content/docs/pdfs/BePrepared_Vol_1_No_9.pdf


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

@Sas you beat me to it , I was going to say get a Boy Scout book . Get him into Boy Scouts , my grandson loves it , in June he is going for his Eagle Scout badge . That's the last one he needs , he will have all of them then .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> @Sas you beat me to it , I was going to say get a Boy Scout book . Get him into Boy Scouts , my grandson loves it , in June he is going for his Eagle Scout badge . That's the last one he needs , he will have all of them then .


And then not only can they learn knife safety they can learn about transgenders joining scouts. "Boy scouts" not just for boys anymore.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks folks, my Boy Scout manual is from 1971 and there's nothing in it, on knife safety. I have gathered info from different sites, including those listed by Sas. I'll probably be making my own from the combined info. I wanted it to be nice, something suitable for hanging that will make him want to look at it regularly. May even get it printed on canvas and frame if it looks good enough.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thankfully, my kids and I agree. We won't be entering the grandkids in the new rainbow scouts.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Thankfully, my kids and I agree. We won't be entering the grandkids in the new rainbow scouts.


Don't throw the baby out with the bath water. The Scouts is a great way for kids to learn what we have all learned. Just because the morons in charge bowed to pressure it doesn't mean every Scout troop in America will be overflowing with transgenders. Just find a good troop in your area, where maybe you know a few people already, and make sure everyone is on the same page. Just my opinion.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a few tips I don't see in that list-

*never pull a knife toward you. When cutting the direction should be away from any part of your body
*never try to sharpen a knife by rapidly moving it back and forth over the sharpener. Once you take metal off it does not come back.
*there are proper underhand/overhand grips for different jobs such a butchering.
*never stab at anything if the knife has no finger guards. It can slip and injure you no matter how strong you feel your grip on it is.
*always clean, strop and oil your knife regularly to prevent rust and maintain it's effectiveness.
*Cutting through paper is a dramatic test for a knife, but know that paper wears a blade away faster than whittling wood. Know when to use a smaller or larger knife and when to abandon it all together if an axe or saw is needed.
* You SHARPEN a knife very infrequently. You HONE a knife regularly.
* A tip can cut and a blade can stab.
*never cut things by pressing with your thumb against the blade. 
*a cutting board or surface is always preferable.


----------

